# Fireside Coffee



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

Fireside Coffee 

2 c. Swiss Miss Milk Chocolate Flavored Hot Cocoa Mix
2 c. Bordens Non-Dairy Powdered Coffee Creamer
1 c. Ovaltine Malted Milk Powder
1 c. instant coffee crystals
1/2 c. granulated sugar
1-1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg

Mix all ingredients together. 
Store in an airtight container.
Yield: Makes (about) 30 ounces of instant coffee mix.

Serving sugestions: 
For each 6 ounces of hot water, add 3 - 4 tsp. of instant coffee mix; 
stir well.

For each 8 ounces of hot water, add 4 - 5 tsp. of instant coffee mix; 
stir well.

If desired; top with a dollop of sweetened whipped cream


----------

